# Storing your Cubes?



## SaberSlash49 (Aug 5, 2009)

Well, I can't believe I've made like a billion threads in the past day, but I easily get curious... How do you store your cubes? I've always wondered, since I'm trying to find a practical, sturdy, decently professional looking way to store my stuff, but here's what I've come up with..

I'll use a SpeedStacks Timer competition bag think that comes with the timer and fill it with (note that I don't compete)

-Rubik Storebought lubed with Jig-A-Loo
-Blank rubik DIY
-2 Rubik Cube Stands
-2 Pages of Stefan Pochmann's scrambles, folded into eighths. (3 folds)
-Screwdriver, tacky glue, two highlighters, 1 pen, 1 mechanical pencil, with a rubber band'd together.

So... How do you store your cubes? 

Do you people think I need to stop making a billion threads?


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 5, 2009)

I store my cubes in a rubik's bag which I received from UK Masters 2009. It's quite handy


----------



## LNZ (Aug 5, 2009)

I put all my cubes on a shelf and if they came in boxes when they arrived, I put them in their original boxes. And I keep any brochures/manuals/guides, etc that they come with too in a sepetate place. This will aid in the re-sale value of the products, especially for the V-Cubes that I own. The V-Cube boxes are cool to have and keep.

The ES cubes come in a box with a assembly/dissassembly details for the 4x4 and 5x5. For the ES 2x2, it has a guide to solve the cube.

The V-Cubes have a booklet that shows a disassembled cube and a brief history of the company and the creator of the cubes. And the amount of combinations for each cube too.

My Custom Cubes 1x1x1 cube (I hate modding any cubes) has a guide for solving this cube. It is taken from the uncyclopedia site with a few changes.

No, I like your threads. But keep them in moderation though and think before you create a thread.


----------



## Novriil (Aug 5, 2009)

SaberSlash49 said:


> Well, I can't believe I've made like a billion threads in the past day, but I easily get curious... How do you store your cubes? I've always wondered, since I'm trying to find a practical, sturdy, decently professional looking way to store my stuff, but here's what I've come up with..
> 
> I'll use a SpeedStacks Timer competition bag think that comes with the timer and fill it with (note that I don't compete)
> 
> ...



Yes.. stop it..

And sorry that I POSTED A THREAD INTO A WRONG SUBFORUM BY ACCIDENT ND GOT A BAN!! always double-check which subforum are you at.. even when you thought that you clicked on the right one.


I just use my backbag for carrying them and at home they are on my desk. they take a lot of space but I don't care.


----------



## UnderCuber (Aug 5, 2009)

I bought a wooden box with multiple storage rooms inside and a plastic cover and I put my cubes in there, it's sort of like a rubik's briefcase.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## James Ludlow (Aug 5, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> I store my cubes in a rubik's bag which I received from UK Masters 2009. It's quite handy



I used to use my stackmat timer bag and a travel iron bag for my speedcubes. I started using the rubiks bag, but it split when I decided to but my can of silicone in. So its back to the two bags again. All of my custom/collectables are in a drawer next to my bed.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Aug 5, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


>



I see the pyraminix!!!!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 5, 2009)

Waffle: LOL @ the mailer that I just KNOW is where you keep your Cubesmith stickers (which came in it). 

I use a travel bag to carry my puzzles in, which is now fully packed (and very full) to go to US Nationals. But normally I store them on shelves. Except my main 3x3x3, 4x4x4, and 5x5x5, which I keep in my briefcase so they're always available for emergencies.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 5, 2009)

puzzlemaster said:


> I see the pyraminix!!!!



LOL 

I'll mod it soon...I'll be the best pyra*MINIX* ever 



Mike Hughey said:


> Waffle: LOL @ the mailer that I just KNOW is where you keep your Cubesmith stickers (which came in it).


LOL, I did however make little envelopes for each set of stickers


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 5, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Waffle: LOL @ the mailer that I just KNOW is where you keep your Cubesmith stickers (which came in it).
> ...


Heh. I just use ziploc bags for that. (But yeah, I've separated them out too.)


----------



## edd5190 (Aug 5, 2009)

I have a bag that I got from EPGY 2008 which works nicely enough. I did like the box that I used to use though. After hearing about what happened to Rowe Hessler and several others, I'm considering something more secure, or just getting a lock for my bag.


----------



## anythingtwisty (Aug 5, 2009)

Waffle: Get that awful knockoff void cube out of there! It doesn't belong!


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 5, 2009)

anythingtwisty said:


> Waffle: Get that awful knockoff void cube out of there! It doesn't belong!




It'll feel lonely without other cubes around it


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 5, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> (pics)


LOL @ "but you can give me stuff if you want"


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Aug 5, 2009)

xD

I'll keep my threads at a moderate level, no more threads for me for a while. 
I feel so.. left out, xD.

-stares at two cubes collecting dust-
-double take-

WHERE'S MY RUBIK DIY?


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Aug 5, 2009)

I use a stackmat bag for a few things like Ghost Hand Cube (great but red/orange look similar in bad light), good Rubik's storebought (so onlookers can scramble without pops), V5, minx, and a green puzzlepro 3x3 (with textured tiles, to keep me busy while people are racking before I break in 8 ball or 9 ball). Oh, and the stackmat timer -- because too many people wonder how fast I can go, but they have no timing skills. ("Was the second hand on the 3 or 6 when I started? Not sure." or "What do you mean, inspection time?")

At home I use mouse pads instead of a stackmat pad. My puzzles are piled all over the place, even though I have cubby hole shelves for them.


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks everybody, now I've got a few ideas on what I should use..


----------



## CharlieCooper (Aug 5, 2009)

my cubes no way fit into one bag or box. for competitions i have a flight case, similar to waffle jim's in which i keep one of each cube for each event plus a few spare magics and 3x3s. it's also good for flying to places because it doesn't get damaged when you put it in as luggage.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Aug 5, 2009)

I use a shoebox right now. It fits about 15 cubes or so. I need a better way to store cubes.


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Aug 5, 2009)

Shoebox, eh? Doesn't sound half bad.. A bit of duct-tape and some bubblewrap here and there could make it a pretty sturdy option that wouldn't look half bad.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Aug 5, 2009)

It's still kinda cumbersome to carry around though.


----------



## Feanaro (Aug 5, 2009)

I use a metal briefcase similar to Waffle's. It has two shelves that fold out that I put things like my magic and lube on. Then all the other puzzles go in the case itself. Waffle knows what it looks like, cause he was at CT Open


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 5, 2009)

Feanaro said:


> I use a metal briefcase similar to Waffle's. It has two shelves that fold out that I put things like my magic and lube on. Then all the other puzzles go in the case itself. Waffle knows what it looks like, cause he was at CT Open



I like your case....I'll just have to improve mine


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Aug 6, 2009)

A bit late, but where did you purchase that case? Looks really nice, I should use it once I build a collection.. (if I ever see the day I can order something online again)


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Aug 6, 2009)

On the back seat of my car? Along with all my school junk. Unless people are in my car then its in my cars boot.


----------



## Faz (Aug 6, 2009)

Rubik's bag from NZ, and a plastic box in the corner of my room. Also, I keep the main ones on a shelf which is attatched to my desk


----------



## CharlieCooper (Aug 6, 2009)

or at home...


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Aug 6, 2009)

O_O

So many.. puzzles.

-drools-


----------



## CharlieCooper (Aug 6, 2009)

SaberSlash49 said:


> O_O
> 
> So many.. puzzles.
> 
> -drools-



that's not even all of them


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Aug 6, 2009)

It's.. not?

Picture of all of them, nao?


----------



## Razorwolf (Aug 6, 2009)

When I'm transporting a small number of cubes, I use the bags you sometimes get on airplanes. I do not have a storage method for more puzzles, but this thread has given me plenty of ideas.


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Aug 6, 2009)

Ooh, nice case. Glad to see I helped someone.


----------

